# not a newbie to yaks



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

:fishing: Just to let everyone know something, O Shin Rin and myself went out for a little fishing trip at Lessner today! Didn't catch a thing besides a buzz and sunburn. We've been paddling for a while, as in years, and I thought ....just as everyone else has at some point in time,....that will never happen to me! Well guess what? It did! That's right, me and my stable Ride 135 got caught in a hydraulic. Wasn't much I could do, just remain calm and use my head. The outgoing tide really rips through there! I've known this for years, but thought it wouldn't happen to me. For the simple fact, I WON'T ALLOW MYSELF TO GET CAUGHT IN A SITUATION that I can't fix. I did and it happened! I got sucked under, lost 3 poles and a bunch of tackle! The hydraulic was intense, but I kept cool and got myself back into my yak. I retrieved some gear, but sadly King Neptune got my poles and some lures. Lesson learned! I'm not a newbie to yakking, but shit happens! Remember to stow your gear at all times, because that 1 time you don't......well you know. Just had to share this with ya'll. Have a great day!:fishing:


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Man Jason I'm still sorry I wasn't there when that happened, Like Jason said we fished for a few hours around Lesner and I also had fished earlier that monring out at chix beech with BIG FINN and baitslingin so I had called it a day when I saw Jason Head for Lynnhaven pier . I too shot thru the out wash , which was like a washing machine, had to back paddle to hit the right wave set and on the other side paddle like hell to get passed the pole and wash that wanted to suck me back out .

Good thing you still had your paddle leashed to the yak.
I'll work on making you some for the poles and I guess now you wont be jeebbbing my leashes anymore huh.
But whats important is you made it back safe and sound 
Man that was one sweet new rig you bought, bet those guys on shore will prob pull them in sometime :redface:


jerry


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

and thats why kayaks and alcohol dont mix.:beer:


glad you got back on your kayak safely. tackle is easy to replace.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Jason,
S*&t happens to all of us. It allways happened when I never expected so I was careless. We learned the lesson. One thing, Having a big kayak is always good thing. 
I will make sure I learn from you experience.

Joe


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> and thats why kayaks and alcohol dont mix.


You can say that again... IMO when the Coasties, VMRC and city police departments start those summer sobriety checks on the water kayakers should be checked as well.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

I had 2 beers all day long. I wasn't buzzed from the booze, but from the paddle. Why must everyone automatically think alcohol is the contributing factor? Buzzed from the adrenaline rush of paddling. It's all good. Time to go buy some more rods and reels!


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

The self rescue demo at Willoughby was very helpful and helped me to remain somewhat calm while I was bouncing off the bridge piles! Thanks ComeonFish! Got back in my boat with ease!


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Glad to hear that your ok wannabe! What is/are hydraulics?

MYT


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Time and Time again..I hear people say that they don't plan on flipping or getting into water where bad situtations can occur..That is the wrong train of thought.

Yet, the bottom line is that 3 inches of water can kill you and even calm water can flip you.

Everyone should be 2000% positive that they can get back into a kayak, before they ever try to fish out of it.

One of the best things I think people can do is play around with their yak.

Remember you don't have to always fish from it..Take the thing out stripped down and see what you can do with her...as far as how far can you lean, can you stand, ride surf, etc..

And, when in open water with current, surf zone, etc and leashes, anchor lines, etc..I would wear I dive knife..

If you get flipped and hosed up in a buch of sh--..your knife or scissors in your crate or where ever--will not help your arse..You better have something on ya you can reach for with either hand at a moments notice..

You hook into a Cobe, King, spinner shark or a whole lot of other species and that dude tears off and wraps you up in your line somehow..you better have something you can reach for quick.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

A hydraulic, term refering to water creating a constant vacuum, will keep you under water not allowing you to surface. Kinda like when moving water hits and object or obstruction, it comes back on itself (in a wave form or whirlpool) and creates a suction force that holds you under the surface of the water. Best way I can describe it!


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

BTW- I got back into my yak first try. Technique and remaining calm are the two most important things to do. Wearing a PFD is first and foremost!


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

The main thing is. Be grateful that you are here to paddle another day .
Just watch those "paddle buzzes" from now on.
You know you can't have a designated paddler unless you have a tandem yak!


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

In Jason's defences I have to say I didn't see him drink anything but a power drink the Sam Adams was for his Ex G that tag along to paddle and sunbath. And I can tell you she was pissed he lost them,  didn't care he took a dunk, that's why Ex's are Ex's 

jerry


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

wannabeangler said:


> BTW- I got back into my yak first try. Technique and remaining calm are the two most important things to do. Wearing a PFD is first and foremost!


And a big kayak.

Joe


----------



## jeep2obx (Jul 10, 2006)

drinking and boating are bad enough,don't make a difference 1 beer on more hot sun and beer don't mix then play around that basin near the bridge,your lucky you didnt get your name on the death sign there.


----------



## greeneon98 (May 11, 2007)

Having a power drink mix with alcohol and a beer are never good when out on the water!


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

I like to mix my Gatorade with vodka and go shark fishin in a gale :beer:


----------

